# Viele Biker am Feldberg ohne Helm



## mr-Lambo (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

am Dienstag Abend war ich am Feldberg und Altkönig unterwegs und sehr entsetz, dass über 50% der Biker die ich gesehen habe, keinen Helm trugen.

Gerade jetzt bei den schweren Regenfällen sind viele Wege und Trails (bei Königstein und oben am Feldberg) sehr ausgewaschen und gefährlich.

Ich habe auch einige größere Biker-Gruppen getroffen bei denen nicht alle einen Helm trugen.

Ich hoffe bei den hier verabredeten Touren tragt ihr alle Helme??


----------



## Velopax (21. Juni 2007)

Da kann man nur sagen "Dummheit stirbt nicht aus!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

.


----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

helm ist pflicht, ganz egal obs geregnet hat oder nicht. das risiko eines sturzes fährt bei jedem wetter mit. typen die meinen sie bräuchten keinen haben nicht das geringste verstanden. das ist ähnlich fahrlässig wie unangeschnallt auto zu fahren. im übrigen ist das ein phänomen, welches wir bei diesem guten wetter wohl immer wieder zu sehen bekommen, die "schönwetterfahrer" "waldautobahnraser" etc. sind jetzt genauso stark vertreten wie motorradfahrer oder nordic walker. das ist echt ein riesenvorteil am winter oder bei schlechtwetter. die leute die man bei solchen witterungen antrifft nehmen gegenseitig wesentlich mehr rücksicht als diese proletenbanden die meinen der wald gehöre ihnen alleine. einen großteil dieser freaks wirst du im übrigen über diese plattform nicht ansprechen, da biken bei denen nur ein gering ausgeprägtes hobby ist und die leidenschaft sich mit anderen in einem forum auszutauschen nicht wirklich krass ausgeprägt ist.

also: helm uffn kopp den anderen ein vorbild, mehr kann man nicht tun.

ps: da fällt mir auch gerade spontan das bild der jungen familie ein, die kleinen tragen schlecht oder falsch sitzende helme und die eltern gar nix, weil die können ja auf sich aufpassen. das find ich beinahe noch widerlicher.


----------



## mr-Lambo (21. Juni 2007)

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Viel Helme hängen bergauf am Lenker oder Rucksack. 

Dabei kann auch bergauf ein Sturz passieren oder ein herabfahrender Biker kann einen Zusammenstoss verursachen. 

Das passiert alles gar nicht so selten!

Der Helm gehört auch bergauf auf die Birne.

Ich habe im Notdienst in einer Frankfurter Klinik schon einige Kopfverletzungen durch Zusammenstöße gesehen. ein Fahrradfahrer ist daran sogar gestorben.


----------



## scottiee (21. Juni 2007)

ich frage mich auch warum in de nicht endlich die helmpflicht eingeführt wird


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2007)

Vorab: Ich bin klarer Befürworter des Tragens von Helmen beim Biken, auch bergauf.

Aber bitte wirklich nicht noch eine Diskussion zu diesem Thema. Das ist im Unterforum "Sonstige Bikethemen" wirklich schon bis zu Erbrechen diskutiert worden!


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> ich frage mich auch warum in de nicht endlich die helmpflicht eingeführt wird



genau. für jeden scheiss ein gesetzt.

nicht vergessen, nach der neuen eu-richtlinie 
darf man nur noch mit mircrophone in der hand duschen.
lästig aber nun mal vorschrift (danke katz+goldt)


----------



## scottiee (21. Juni 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> genau. für jeden scheiss ein gesetzt.
> 
> nicht vergessen, nach der neuen eu-richtlinie
> darf man nur noch mit mircrophone in der hand duschen.
> lästig aber nun mal vorschrift (danke katz+goldt)



finde es ist kein scheiss, wenn jährlich zig menschen durch so etwas sterben. wenn es nach dir ginge sollte man auch das alk-limit beim autofahren absetzen, oder wat??? wander doch aus wenn dir sowas aufn sack geht. man, man ,man


----------



## darkdesigner (21. Juni 2007)

Zwei junge Menschen sind in den letzten Wochen mit dem Rad in und um FFM tödlich verunglückt... Helm?!?

Vor zwei Wochen: Auf einer meiner geführten Touren ist ein Mädel mit ca. 25-30km/h gegen ein Straßenschild geknallt. Sie hatte einen Helm auf, der war so deformiert, ich will gar nicht daran denken, wie ihr Kopf ohne ausgesehen hätte...

Helm, auf Touren egal ob Straße oder Wald, immer!!!


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> finde es ist kein scheiss, wenn jährlich zig menschen durch so etwas sterben. wenn es nach dir ginge sollte man auch das alk-limit beim autofahren absetzen, oder wat??? wander doch aus wenn dir sowas aufn sack geht. man, man ,man



locker bleiben. ich bin nur nicht damit einverstanden,
dass einem das denken von gesetzen abgenommen wird.
nennt sich eigenverantwortung. klar sind da einige mit überfordert,
aber irgendwas ist ja immer...

von mir aus können sie alk verbieten... aber für nötig halte ich das nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommix000 (21. Juni 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> wenn es nach dir ginge sollte man auch das alk-limit beim autofahren absetzen, oder wat???



das ist doch schon ein unterschied. wenn ich als radfahrer keinen helm aufhabe, gefährde ich mich alleine, ein alkoholisierter autofahrer auch die anderen verkehrsteilnehmer.

ich fahre immer mit helm, bergauf wie bergab, aber wenn ich biker ohne helm sehe ist mir das ziemlich egal, jeder wie er will. ein gesetz halte ich auch für "typisch deutsch".


----------



## scottiee (21. Juni 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> locker bleiben. ich bin nur nicht damit einverstanden,
> dass einem das denken von gesetzen abgenommen wird.
> nennt sich eigenverantwortung. klar sind da einige mit überfordert,
> aber irgendwas ist ja immer...
> ...



ich bin locker....
klar eigenverantwortung sollte jeder halbwegs intelligente mensch haben. wenn ich aber vorallem im strassenverkehr tausende von menschen, hierunter auch kleine kinder, beobachte, die keinen helm aufhaben so muss diesen dummen menschen ein helm aufgezwungen werden. wenn schon die eltern von kindern nicht in der lage sind, diesen den sinn eines helmes zu zeigen, dann muss der staat her und ich befürworte es dann auch dass ein polizist diese fahrer zwingt für ihren eigenschutz das rad zu schieben.
ok das mitm alk war vielleicht etwas überzogen.

greetz


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Juni 2007)

Das wurde doch schon tausendmal durchgekaut, z.B. in diesem Helmthread. Die Helmgegner wirst du hier eh nicht bekehren.
Und bitte immer daran denken, dass eine 1cm dicke Knautschzone nicht unverwundbar macht.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Dr. Faust (21. Juni 2007)

Ich habe gestern auch jemanden ohne Helm bergauf fahren sehen...
Das Thema steht nicht zur Diskussion. Helm drauf und fertig. 
Die meisten "Biker" ohne Helm sind doch ältere Menschen, die auf 80er Jahre Hobeln eine Gelegenheits-Ausfahrt machen und auch keine Trails fahren. Die zähle ich also nur sehr, sehr bedingt zu den Anhängern unseres Sports.


----------



## mr-Lambo (21. Juni 2007)

@ Faust:

Mich hat gestern gerade schockiert, dass es vor Allem Menschen von 20 - 40 waren. Vollgefederte Mtb's, gute Ausrüstung, etc.

Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass ein paar von denen DAS hier jetzt lesen.

Eine Diskussion zum Thema Helmpflicht mag ich gar nicht führen.

Ich hoffe nur, dass einige der biker hier im Lokalforum das gelesen haben und sich ertappt fühlen.

Der Helm kann das Leben retten und Dich vor schweren geistigen Behinderungen bewahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

Habt Ihr nix zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2007)

.. und ein Helm ist übrigens ein idealer Schattenspender und idealer Sonnenbrandverhinderer ... und manch einer oder eine sieht darin richtig sexy aus ...   ich hab jetzt nicht gegengecheckt, ob das im Helmethread schon im Detail durchgekaut wurde....


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Juni 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch jemanden ohne Helm bergauf fahren sehen...


Total lebensmüde der Typ und eine Schande für unseren Sport.


----------



## scottiee (21. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habt Ihr nix zu tun?



Hi Luca,

für mich ist dies kein zeitvertreib sondern ein sehr wichtiges thema, zumal ich aktuell damit konfrontiert wurde. ich konnte vor 2 monaten meine nachbarin überzeugen sich ein helm zu besorgen. sie meinte immer, sie fährt nur langweilige forstautobahnen im stadtwald und benötigt keinen. am letzten we musste sie ins krankenhaus eingeliefert werden. schlüsselbeinbruch und der helm sah auch nich mehr ganz so neu aus. ich finde es sehr erstaunlich wieviele leute so ein helm unterschätzen. ich zu meinem teil musste auf meinen touren schon zuviele stürze miterleben, in 20-30% der heftigeren stürze hat sich der helm immer ausgezahlt.

gruss


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Juni 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Meinst du mich???? Das wäre doch nicht nötig gewesen
> 
> @alle
> Hallo, ich bin der Hot Rod und ich bin ein Helmträger!
> ...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

scottiee schrieb:


> Hi Luca,
> 
> für mich ist dies kein zeitvertreib sondern ein sehr wichtiges thema, zumal ich aktuell damit konfrontiert wurde. ich konnte vor 2 monaten meine nachbarin überzeugen sich ein helm zu besorgen. sie meinte immer, sie fährt nur langweilige forstautobahnen im stadtwald und benötigt keinen. am letzten we musste sie ins krankenhaus eingeliefert werden. schlüsselbeinbruch und der helm sah auch nich mehr ganz so neu aus. ich finde es sehr erstaunlich wieviele leute so ein helm unterschätzen. ich zu meinem teil musste auf meinen touren schon zuviele stürze miterleben, in 20-30% der heftigeren stürze hat sich der helm immer ausgezahlt.
> 
> gruss



Natürlich ist es ein äußert wichtige Thema, mir scheint es hier aber zu Profilierunegszwecken genutz werden. 
z.B. folgendes Posting: hab gestern einen ohne Helm den bergauffahren gesehen. Is es noch gut bei Euch?  Im Sommer bei über 30 Grad und im Schatten der Bäume, kommts bei mir, und ich hab normal immer nen Helm auf, auch mal vor das ich den Helm erst oben aufziehe. Wenn hier Argumente vorgebracht werden die Hand und Fuß haben ist das schon O.K. Aber der Fred wird dazu nicht genutzt. Wir sind die Lieben die anderen sind die Bösen. Ob man dadurch auch nur eine Person dazu bringt nen Helm aufzusetzen wage ich zu bezweifel. 

Sorry Maggo. aber Deine Aussage "die werden nicht gerüßt" find ich auch sehr unüberlegt, erstmal ist das jemand der auch unserem Sport nachgeht, wenn ich ihn nicht Grüße sprech ich auch nicht mit ihm und kann ihn auch nicht davon überzeugen nen Helm zu tragen 

Also seid mir nicht böse, aber was heir läuft ist destuktiv und nicht kontruktiv.



Edit: Ich fahr manchmal langsamer hoch als die Fußgänger laufen, sollen die Fußgänger jetzt auch nen Helm aufsetzen?


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Sorry Maggo. aber Deine Aussage "die werden nicht gerüßt" find ich auch sehr unüberlegt, erstmal ist das jemand der auch unserem Sport nachgeht, wenn ich ihn nicht Grüße sprech ich auch nicht mit ihm und kann ihn auch nicht davon überzeugen nen Helm zu tragen
> 
> Also seid mir nicht böse, aber was heir läuft ist destuktiv und nicht kontruktiv.



wobei das grüßen auch wieder so thema ist 


einer der auch mit helm fährt


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Juni 2007)

Um manche Sachen zu verstehen, ist das Wissen um den Kontext notwendig.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Um manche Sachen zu verstehen, ist das Wissen um den Kontext notwendig.



Entweder schreibt man dann so das es alle verstehen, oder man läßt es besser 

Aber hast ja recht der Dr. ist ja für seinen verständnisvollen Postings bekannt. Meist hängen sich dann noch min. 2 an den Shice dran den er schreibt.


----------



## m.a.t. (21. Juni 2007)

Das muss jetzt gerade ein Plauscher sagen ...


----------



## habkeinnick (21. Juni 2007)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Um manche Sachen zu verstehen, ist das Wissen um den Kontext notwendig.



richtig...ich weiß ja auch nicht was du nun meinst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (21. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein äußert wichtige Thema, mir scheint es hier aber zu Profilierunegszwecken genutz werden.
> z.B. folgendes Posting: hab gestern einen ohne Helm den bergauffahren gesehen. Is es noch gut bei Euch?  Im Sommer bei über 30 Grad und im Schatten der Bäume, kommts bei mir, und ich hab normal immer nen Helm auf, auch mal vor das ich den Helm erst oben aufziehe. Wenn hier Argumente vorgebracht werden die Hand und Fuß haben ist das schon O.K. Aber der Fred wird dazu nicht genutzt. Wir sind die Lieben die anderen sind die Bösen. Ob man dadurch auch nur eine Person dazu bringt nen Helm aufzusetzen wage ich zu bezweifel.
> 
> Sorry Maggo. aber Deine Aussage "die werden nicht gerüßt" find ich auch sehr unüberlegt, erstmal ist das jemand der auch unserem Sport nachgeht, wenn ich ihn nicht Grüße sprech ich auch nicht mit ihm und kann ihn auch nicht davon überzeugen nen Helm zu tragen
> ...



mit nicht gegrüßt werden meine ich eigentlich die angesprochenen kollegen, die halt ab und an die wab zum feldi hochfahren und dann volles rohr wieder auf demselben weg zurückrasen. mit diesen kerlen brauche ich kein gespräch suchen oder versuchen aufklärung zu treiben. anders siehts bei ernstgemeinten ambitionierten einsteigern aus. 
egal, für diesen fred iss jetzt auch genug, eigentlich hätte mir echt klar sein müssen worauf das rausläuft. das einzige, was mich brennend interessiert ist was der kollege mat mit seinem posting weiter oben versuchte zum ausdruck zu bringen.


----------



## mr-Lambo (21. Juni 2007)

...


----------



## darkdesigner (21. Juni 2007)

Verdammter Mist, echt, könnt ihr nicht einmal sachlich zu nem Thema posten, ohne das es gleich wieder zu persönlichen Auseinandersetzungen kommt?!? 

Wie alt seid ihr? Wie nötig habt ihrs euch im weltweiten netz zu profilieren?

Frank, bitte, gib ihnen Zeit zum nachdenken...  

PS: Wer mir ans Bein pinkeln will, darf das gerne tun, aber nur per PM und nicht in irgendeinem Fred, danke. Weitermachen.


----------



## caroka (21. Juni 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Habt Ihr nix zu tun?





m.a.t. schrieb:


> Das muss jetzt gerade ein Plauscher sagen ...



   ......erfrischend, wie der Regen heute. 
Da wurde der Nagel wohl zweimal auf den Kopf getroffen.


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Viel Helme hängen bergauf am Lenker oder Rucksack.
> 
> Dabei kann auch bergauf ein Sturz passieren oder ein herabfahrender Biker kann einen Zusammenstoss verursachen.
> 
> ...



Also jetzt spinnst Du  
Klar kannst Du auch beim Hochfahren auf die zwölf fallen aber Du kannst auch in der Dusche ausrutschen TRÄGST DU DA AUCH HELM 
Da könnte ich genau so fragen ob Du Protektoren trägst und wenn nein warum nicht?

*KANN MAL JEMAND DIESEN THREAD SCHLIEßEN ODER IN DAS FORUM FÜR WELTVERBESSERER SCHIEBEN*


----------



## jam123 (22. Juni 2007)

Mhh ... mir scheint eher, dass heutzutage der Helm ein Teil der MTBler Uniform ist. Wenn ich so die Kollegen anschau, die da in der Gegend rumradeln, dann sieht das wie aus einem Biker-Katalog aus (und alles immer blitze-blank ... 

Nö im ernst, vor einigen Jahrzehnt sind wir alle ohne Helm rumgefahren und kein Hahn hat nach nem Helm geschrien und war sogar verpönt. Jetzt MUSS man einen Helm tragen, nicht tragen ist verpönt.

Mal ehrlich : wieviele von euch sind bei Selbst-Unfällen gestürzt und zwar schwer auf den Kopf ? Sehr wenige nehme ich an - meistens rutscht ja das VR oder HR weg und dann haut's einen auf die Seite.

Also mal einfach ganz locker - die jenigen die's geil finden, sollen nen Helm tragen.


----------



## PaleRider (22. Juni 2007)

immer ein erlebnis hier.


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

PaleRider schrieb:


> immer ein erlebnis hier.



Wieso hat der Typ von Deinem Benutzerbild keinen Helm Auf???


----------



## PaleRider (22. Juni 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wieso hat der Typ von Deinem Benutzerbild keinen Helm Auf???



DAS KANN NUR EIN CCler SAGEN


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> DAS KANN NUR EIN CCler SAGEN



Fühlst Dich wohl aufgrund der Form des Bikes angesprochen! 

Meinst Du eigentlich, das DH- und FR-ler zwar bergab aufgerüsteter fahren, als CC- und Tour-ler, dafür aber bergauf öfter oben ohne?


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Fühlst Dich wohl aufgrund der Form des Bikes angesprochen!
> 
> Meinst Du eigentlich, das DH- und FR-ler zwar bergab aufgerüsteter fahren, als CC- und Tour-ler, dafür aber bergauf öfter oben ohne?



Du wirst wohl keinen DH/FRler sehen der mit seinem FF Helm den Berg rauf fährt nicht mal die jungs die mit Dirthelm fahren machen das. Höchstens mal in einer zwischen Passage wo es kurz wieder hoch geht. Und warum auch die Chance einen Unfall im Uphill zu haben ist fast gleich null.
Gibt echt auf der WAB nur 2 Gefahrenquellen bösartige Wanderer mit Stock und CCler die den Berg runter kommen


----------



## Arachne (22. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du wirst wohl keinen DH/FRler sehen der mit seinem FF Helm den Berg rauf fährt nicht mal die jungs die mit Dirthelm fahren machen das. Höchstens mal in einer zwischen Passage wo es kurz wieder hoch geht. Und warum auch die Chance einen Unfall im Uphill zu haben ist fast gleich null.
> Gibt echt auf der *WAB* nur 2 Gefahrenquellen bösartige Wanderer mit Stock und *CCler die den Berg runter* kommen



Nach dieser Definition bin ich kein CCler. Ich fahre trailig rauf und runter. Eventuell fährst Du mehr WABs bergauf als ich. - Uuups: Off-Topic -> Plauschfred


----------



## Hopi (22. Juni 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach dieser Definition bin ich kein CCler. Ich fahre trailig rauf und runter. Eventuell fährst Du mehr WABs bergauf als ich. - Uuups: Off-Topic -> Plauschfred



 ich habe ja auch nicht dich angesprochen


----------



## Antianbolika (29. Juni 2007)

jam123 schrieb:


> Mhh ... mir scheint eher, dass heutzutage der Helm ein Teil der MTBler Uniform ist. Wenn ich so die Kollegen anschau, die da in der Gegend rumradeln, dann sieht das wie aus einem Biker-Katalog aus (und alles immer blitze-blank ...
> 
> Nö im ernst, vor einigen Jahrzehnt sind wir alle ohne Helm rumgefahren und kein Hahn hat nach nem Helm geschrien und war sogar verpönt. Jetzt MUSS man einen Helm tragen, nicht tragen ist verpönt.
> 
> ...



Naja also ich bin schon einigemale froh gewessen das ich ihn auf hatte 
mir hat er sogar mal geholfen als beim bike weg stellen das garagentor plötzlich runter kam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antianbolika (29. Juni 2007)

@jam123 was hat einer aus Zürich  im Frankfurt und Umgebung forum zu posten


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

Antianbolika schrieb:


> @jam123 was hat einer aus Zürich  im Frankfurt und Umgebung forum zu posten



Gibt es eine räumliche begrenzung  ABER MAN KÖNNTE DEN SCHOTT HIER ENDLICH MAL ZUMACHEN


----------



## Antianbolika (30. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Gibt es eine räumliche begrenzung  ABER MAN KÖNNTE DEN SCHOTT HIER ENDLICH MAL ZUMACHEN



es war auch nicht als kretik gemeint 
und ja zu dem thema gibt es genug freds macht den hier zu


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

Antianbolika schrieb:


> ja zu dem thema gibt es genug freds macht den hier zu



ENDLICH MAL JEMAND DER MIR AUS DEM HERZEN SPRICHT


----------



## mr-Lambo (30. Juni 2007)

Dann mache ich morgen den "Viele Biker am Altkönig ohne Helm"-Fred auf!


----------



## andy1 (30. Juni 2007)

Wenns schön wram ist und ich nicht über viele Straßen oder über Frankurt muss dann fahre ich auch schonmal ohne Helm - ohne schlechtes Gewissen - thats it.

Bei schmierigem Wetter ist das was anderes...
trotzdem musste der Thread hier echt nicht sein - muss eben jeder selber wissen.
Die ohne Helm anzuprangern und Helmpflicht einfordern ist Blödsinn - wir können froh sein wenn es schon durch die Urteile nicht quasi eine Helmpflicht durch die Hintertür gibt.

Vorschreiben lassen will ich mir das nicht, ab und an ist es ohne Kappe / Mützchen / Gummi schöner


----------



## Hornisborn (30. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre manchmal ohne Unterhose! 

So nun kommt Ihr.


----------



## Antianbolika (30. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich cc oder rr fahre ich auch
ist echt unbequemm in den radhosen wenn man mit Unterhose fährt


----------



## Milass (30. Juni 2007)

Bis jetzt hat mir der Helm so einige schlimme Verletzungen erspart, vor allem in Rennen, bei Touren eigentlich noch nie.

Ich errinere mich noch als mir bei einem Sturz das Bike gegen meinen Kopf geflogen ist, oder als ich ausgerutscht bin und gegen einen Felsen gedonnert bin... ohne Helm wäre das übel ausgegangen!


----------



## Antianbolika (30. Juni 2007)

ja toll  aber mitlerweile gehts hier um unterhosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (30. Juni 2007)

"trotzdem musste der Thread hier echt nicht sein - muss eben jeder selber wissen."

@andy1 und die anderen die mir teilweise per PM geschrieben haben, dass dieser Thread echt nich hätte sein müssen.

Es tut mir wirklich sehr leid, dass ich dieses Thema ohne Eure Zustimmung eröffnet habe. Und blöderweise müsst Ihr jetzt Eure kostbare Zeit damit verbringen ihn voll zu spammen! 

... so wie auch andere arme Freds


----------



## Antianbolika (30. Juni 2007)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> "
> ... so wie auch andere arme Freds



ja weil jeder fred der dieses thema behanngelt zugespammt gehört es gab schon genug davon und wenn du was zu dem thema sagen willst dann geh in den fred:" Fahrt ihr mit Helm?" in sonstige bikethemen


----------



## Hopi (30. Juni 2007)

genau oder in den hier da kannst Du mal spamen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3841457#post3841457


Aber die Sache mit der Unterhose finde ich doch jetzt auch sehr wichtig OHNE UNTERHOSE KÖNNTET IHR EUCH BERGAUF AUCH DIE EIER ABFRIEREN WENN ES EINEN TEMPERATURSTURZ GIBT 


Also Lambo ein Thema für dich, Eier in Gefahr beim Biken


----------



## Antianbolika (30. Juni 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> OHNE UNTERHOSE KÖNNTET IHR EUCH BERGAUF AUCH DIE EIER ABFRIEREN WENN ES EINEN TEMPERATURSTURZ GIBT
> 
> 
> Also Lambo ein Thema für dich, Eier in Gefahr beim Biken



ich denke der fahrtwind bergab ist auch nicht zuverachten 
Also ich hab nen sitz polster in der Radhose das hält die eier warm
  für den winter  nehm ich aber radunterhosen mit sitzpolster und drüber ne lange laufhose das ist warm genug für ne tour nach sebiren


----------



## Moi (30. Juni 2007)

@ antidrogen:
lern erst mal deutsch


----------



## Antianbolika (1. Juli 2007)

erstens kann ich garnicht ab das du spacken wieder das letzte wort haben
willst und zweites lies dir mal meine signatur dürch da weis ich darauf hin das ich nicht der rechtschreibpro bin


----------



## Trollobaby (1. Juli 2007)

tja, jetzt ist Moi wohl sprachlos. Um Nils Ruf zu zitieren:"Wenn die Argumentation obsiegt..."


----------



## mr-Lambo (1. Juli 2007)

Wenn ich sonst nichts zu sagen hätte im Leben, würde ich mich auch über Freds aufregen deren Themen mir weltverbesserlich oder überflüssig vorkommen. 

Aber zum Glück weisen die meisten User hier nicht solche Psychopathologien auf und ignorieren einfach Themen die sie nerven/anöden/überflüssig finden. Ist wohl auch eine Art der Toleranz. 

Aber ich kanns verstehen! Man muss auch mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen können, oder? Wenn nicht im richtigen Leben, dann in so einem Beitrag im Internet.

Was habt Ihr denn so zu kompensieren? Hat Euch Mama nicht lieb?


----------



## Maggo (1. Juli 2007)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Wenn ich sonst nichts zu sagen hätte im Leben, würde ich mich auch über Freds aufregen deren Themen mir weltverbesserlich oder überflüssig vorkommen.
> 
> Aber zum Glück weisen die meisten User hier nicht solche Psychopathologien auf und ignorieren einfach Themen die sie nerven/anöden/überflüssig finden. Ist wohl auch eine Art der Toleranz.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Wenn ich sonst nichts zu sagen hätte im Leben, würde ich mich auch über Freds aufregen deren Themen mir weltverbesserlich oder überflüssig vorkommen.
> 
> Aber zum Glück weisen die meisten User hier nicht solche Psychopathologien auf und ignorieren einfach Themen die sie nerven/anöden/überflüssig finden. Ist wohl auch eine Art der Toleranz.
> 
> ...



8:37 müsstest Du nicht schon längst auf den weg in die Kirche sein!!!


----------



## mr-Lambo (1. Juli 2007)

Ich muss heute leider arbeiten, die Welt verbessern, und habe Zeit mein Helfersyndrom in diesem Forum auszuleben


----------



## wondermike (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> genau oder in den hier da kannst Du mal spamen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3841457#post3841457
> 
> ...



Ich finde auch, dass der Unterhosenproblematik viel zu wenig Beachtung geschenkt wird. Und was tut die Regierung? NICHTS!!! Es ist ein Skandal.


----------



## Antianbolika (1. Juli 2007)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass der Unterhosenproblematik viel zu wenig Beachtung geschenkt wird. Und was tut die Regierung? NICHTS!!! Es ist ein Skandal.



Ja bevor man über Helmpflicht redet sollte man sich um die eier kümmern und soge tragen das jeder eine unterhose trägt  

PS: das wär auch gut für die geburtenrate


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Genau und wo wir schon dabei sind, HAARSPLISS halte ich ebenfalls in diesem Fred viel zu wenig beachtet.


----------



## Antianbolika (1. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Genau und wo wir schon dabei sind, HAARSPLISS halte ich ebenfalls in diesem Fred viel zu wenig beachtet.



 
haarspliss   am kopf ober auch so im zusammhang mit der eierproblemartik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Ich gehe mal vom Haupthaar aus   aber sollte einer mit seinen Sa.khaaren durch das Bike Probleme bekommen haben, kann er dass ja hier  kundtun


----------



## Moi (1. Juli 2007)

@ trollo: maul

wie können uns dann ja auch noch unterhalten, wie man sich am besten die haare aus der nase entfernt


----------



## mr-Lambo (1. Juli 2007)

Ich halte Eure Unterhosenempfehlung für Bedenklich. Wird diese fragwürdige These in irgendeiner Art und weise wissenschaftlich unterstützt?

Durch Tragen der Unterhose kommt es bekanntlich zu Druckstellen im Unterhautfettgewebe. Durch Reibung der Unterhosennähte und der Epidermis kann es zu Strukturdefekten des kutanen Gewebes kommen. Durch Kontamination der vollge..........  Unterhosen kann sich die Hautläsion dann mit Bakterien infizieren. Dies kann bei chronischer Reizung zur Ausbildung eines Ulcus oder Dekubitus führen. Man radelt sich den sprichwörtlichen Wolf.

Ich rate daher zur Prophylaxe mit Dr.Lambos Antibiotikavaseline. Die Salbe wird auf die Sitzeinlage, den Sattel oder das Frühstücksbrötchen geschmiert und führt, neben ihrer antibakteriellen Wirkung, auch zu einer signifikanten Abnahme der Spermatogenese, wirkt somit auch Kontrazeptiv.

Ich empfehle zur oben genannten Anwendung das Tragen der Lambo Mountainbike-Hose mit Frosch Fo**enledereinsatz. 

Ein wunder Hintern gehört somit der Vergangenheit an!


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Ich halte Eure Unterhosenempfehlung für Bedenklich. Wird diese fragwürdige These in irgendeiner Art und weise wissenschaftlich unterstützt?
> 
> Durch Tragen der Unterhose kommt es bekanntlich zu Druckstellen im Unterhautfettgewebe. Durch Reibung der Unterhosennähte und der Epidermis kann es zu Strukturdefekten des kutanen Gewebes kommen. Durch Kontamination der vollge..........  Unterhosen kann sich die Hautläsion dann mit Bakterien infizieren. Dies kann bei chronischer Reizung zur Ausbildung eines Ulcus oder Dekubitus führen. Man radelt sich den sprichwörtlichen Wolf.
> 
> ...



ER HAT JA RICHTIG HUMOR


----------



## Hopi (1. Juli 2007)

Moi schrieb:


> @ trollo: maul
> 
> wie können uns dann ja auch noch unterhalten, wie man sich am besten die haare aus der nase entfernt



Moi hat es angesprochen 

Also VORSCHLÄGE meinen Herren wie man am besten die Nasenhaare entfernt


----------



## Antianbolika (2. Juli 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moi hat es angesprochen
> 
> Also VORSCHLÄGE meinen Herren wie man am besten die Nasenhaare entfernt



es gibt da so rasierer


----------

